# ADVICE: Need a new grill - Weber vs. Char-Griller



## shlongstar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey All,

I decided to get a charcoal grill for grilling, not smoking/barbecuing.

I went to Lowe's thinking I was going to get the Weber OneTouch Kettle 22.5" Grill cause I was hoping to get by with <$100 spent,  but then saw the Char-Griller Smokin' Pro for $139 (without firebox).

It got me thinking, for the extra $50 I can get the Char-Griller, which gives me the option to convert to a charcoal smoker if I eventually buy the firebox accessory. 

I never really planned on getting a charcoal smoker... but should I keep my options open by getting the Char-Griller?

What do you guys think... Weber vs. Char-Griller as my charcoal grill?  

I'll be reading around a little more, but I'd love your opinions.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't ever go wrong with the Weber as a grill.  And you can do some smaller smokes on it too.  I have the same model you were looking at.  Just make sure it's got the flip up grates.  Makes adding wood and fuel much easier than lifting the grate off.


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 11, 2010)

I love my CG because I can smoke or grill both direct & indirect. I also like the capacity of the CG. If you're not planning on having to cook a lot of food at once, there is a smoker device you can buy for a Weber.


----------



## goobi99 (Jan 11, 2010)

definitely weber...cant go wrong!!


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 11, 2010)

No question, go with the Weber, it will last you a lifetime and is extremely versatile.
I'm a little bias because I grew up them but have also grilled on my friend Char-griller units.. No comparison.
I have a 22.5 I love but my favorite is my 26.75 Weber my Mom bought for my Dad 2 years before i was born, I'm 41!!

I wanted to smoke a 10 Pork Butt today and did it on the weber since my UDS isn't done yet, it was perfect!


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree completely. Weber all the way. I have been cooking on one since 1970 ( ok, dad had me flipping the burgers at the ripe old age of 9). I am on my third one. I would part with most of my other gear for one reason or another, but you won't get my Weber.


----------



## bbally (Jan 11, 2010)

I have both and offset char-broil and two weber kettles.

If I have to get by with only one I would get the kettle.


----------



## jcurrier (Jan 11, 2010)

Get the Webber- you wont regret it.  You can do just about anything on it.  And as others have said it will last for ever- I have three


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, when posting this I was leaning towards the Char-griller cause I was excited about getting an off-set smoker out of it too... but now I'm leaning towards the Weber.

I've done a lot of researching too, and that kettle seems like a badass.  Especially cause I might get one off craigslist now for cheap 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Plus I'm perfectly happy with my GOSM.

Thanks to all that have replied!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 11, 2010)

Weber Kettle.   

you can even smoke on the Weber kettle without any mods.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not saying to not buy the Char-Griller.

But everyone should have a Weber Kettle in their arsenal at all times.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't speak about the Char-Griller Smokin' Pro because I haven't used one or know anyone that uses it except fellow SMF members.

But I can tell you a lot about the Weber Kettle, since I have owned and used one since the early 80s for both grilling and smoking.  The kettle is one of the most versatile bbq tools you will ever own.  Grilling on the kettle is easy and after some practice you can turn out food grilled food that taste better than most restaurants.  Whole chicken using indirect heat is incrediable.  With a few tricks you can even do pizza.  As for smoking I have done all the common smoked meats, brisket, pork shoulder, ribs, poultry, etc, and they turned out really good.  Search SMF there is a lot of info on smoking using the kettle.  

Note, even if you do buy the kettle, after awhile if you like smoking meat, you will get a dedicated smoker, but thanks to the kettle you will know exactly what you want.


----------



## fireangel (Jan 15, 2010)

Can never go wrong with a Weber.


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 15, 2010)

Heck yeah, I ended up getting the Weber 22.5" Gold.  It's beautiful.  Hopefully gonna do my first tri-tip or steaks on it tonight or this weekend.  

Can't wait.  I'll try to do QView or "GrillView" if possible. :)


----------



## warthog (Jan 15, 2010)

I love my Char-Griller!!!!


----------



## acemakr (Jan 15, 2010)

Good choice - grilled meat on my Weber rivals restaurant quality. When you need screaming hot, Weber delivers.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 16, 2010)

I grew up on the Weber kettles too. Moved away from them for a few short years to try propane grills. We tried two actually then moved back to the kettle. Nothing compares...

We do keep a Weber Q in our truck at all times though.

Jon.


----------



## wensil1066 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Weber barbecue is the best option as one would be satisfied with it, because it requires less smoke and easy to handle any where.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2011)

WEBER!!!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Weber Weber Weber Weber Weber


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 1, 2011)

Get the Weber! Also check craigslist first, I picked up my 22.5" Silver One Touch Kettle for $25! Had only been used about 6 times and had actually been purchased in Sweden and bought to the U.S. by the family I purchased it from.... lol.


----------



## 15ft smoker (Nov 2, 2011)

good morning, why don't you design and build your own unit, have fun with it, make it totaly what you like


----------



## sqwib (Nov 2, 2011)

I think he may have already made his decision

OP  1/11/2010


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 2, 2011)

Webers are great grills and can do some wonderful smokes with an array of equipment or simple setup!  Good choice going with the Weber!














Make sure you pick up a Chimney Starter so you dont ever have to use that nasty starter fluid!!!

John


----------



## quixote (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm thinking that you really can't go wrong if you get both.


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 2, 2011)

WEBER


----------



## graywolf36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Those look wonderful, tomorrow when my wife ask what we should have for dinner I will show her this photo.
 


jjwdiver said:


> Webers are great grills and can do some wonderful smokes with an array of equipment or simple setup!  Good choice going with the Weber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big sexy (Nov 3, 2011)

I have the Chargriller Duo, and like that I have the flexibility to either grill with gas, go with the charcoal, or smoke, but I will tell you that this thing leaks like a sive.  You can't do the Minion Method unless you spend a lot of time and some $ to seal the thing up.  I have had mine for 2 yrs now, so not on the market to upgrade right now, but when I do, I will be going with a WSM and get a seperate Gas Grill.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 3, 2011)

Come on guys this thread is dead

The OP hasn't even posted since February of 2011

And he asked the question 23 months ago

I guess it's safe to say he got his grill already or moved on!


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 4, 2011)

shlongstar said:


> Heck yeah, I ended up getting the Weber 22.5" Gold. It's beautiful. Hopefully gonna do my first tri-tip or steaks on it tonight or this weekend.
> 
> Can't wait. I'll try to do QView or "GrillView" if possible. :)


Quote:


SQWIB said:


> I think he may have already made his decision
> 
> OP  1/11/2010


Quote:


SQWIB said:


> Come on guys this thread is dead
> 
> The OP hasn't even posted since February of 2011
> 
> ...


Gotta love it


----------



## phredderico (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to say, I had the same problem, so I just bought both a Weber and a Char-Griller.  Each has it's own function, takes up a little more space, but I actually use the Weber as a portable for tailgating as well.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 4, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Gotta love it


Nice catch, Too funny, and I thought I skimmed posts.






 


Phredderico said:


> Sorry to say, I had the same problem, so I just bought both a Weber and a Char-Griller.  Each has it's own function, takes up a little more space, but I actually use the Weber as a portable for tailgating as well.


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2011)

I have both. When I grill, it is on the Weber. If you can't have both, go with the Weber for now.  Later you can add your smoker.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lumps (Nov 6, 2011)

I own a Char Griller, and for the first couple of years (I've had it for 4 years), I didn't have the smoke box attachment. I was perfectly able to smoke my meats without one. There is plenty of room to cook almost anything indirectly. And grilling on those cast iron grates, fantastic! I did eventually get the smoke box, but really only use it to smoke bigger cuts (like whole briskets), or if I'm smoking for a large group of people. I do like the comments about having more than one type of grill in your arsenal, but I wouldn't trade my CG for anything!


----------



## 6stringbassman (Nov 6, 2011)

It's nice to have options. I have a CG with a charcoal gill, gas grill, side smoker and side burner.  Even though I've not made in mods (yet), I do smoke quite a bit.  The charcoal grill gets the most use.  The gas grill is nice if I have something on the smoker and want to grill some burgers or dogs real quick.


----------



## hibobm (Nov 6, 2011)

If you decide to start playing with smoking the Smokenator does a good job with the weber.  3 racks of ribs' 2 chickens, 2 pork shoulders, or a turkey.  I love my weber kettle and I love smoking on it.


----------



## ejbreeze (Nov 6, 2011)

I have both a offset and a Weber.  I must say that 95% of the time I am smoking for four or less so I use the Weber.  And I have to agree with getting the Smokenator.  It does a great job and brings the fuel way to the side giving you maximum grate area to use.  In fact it holds temps more consistently and longer than my offset.  And grilling can't be beat with the temps you can achieve.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 6, 2011)

DAMM DEAD WEBERS







SQWIB said:


> Nice catch, Too funny, and I thought I skimmed posts.


----------



## smokeringred (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd say Weber too. Better quality grill too. Like other people have posted, you can still smoke in the weber, just have an indirect heat setup in there. Definitely Weber.


----------



## kavey (Nov 7, 2011)

I gave away my old weber after getting used to my char griller. I cook on it like 4 times a week. I will say its not going to last as long as the weber but aside from that its awesome.

I can take three of the huge racks of ribs from sams club and put three of em in there with plenty of room to spare. It grills great and it smokes great. It uses more charcoal than a weber.. thats another downside but theres a lot more area to heat so its understandable.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 27, 2011)

For the choices you have i'd go with the weber, had alot of success with my old one


----------



## steamaway (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the Char-griller. I am surprised how long it has lasted, I don't even cover it, lol. Weber has to be even better built and It's cheaper too. I am sure you made the right choice.


----------



## alaskabgenut (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Char-Griller for grilling, I have a Weber kettle for grilling, I have a Weber Smokey Moutain bullet (it is very good, in most conditions for low and slow BBQ'ing and smoking),  I have a XL BGE for low to high heat BBQ or grilling, and it is excellent in ALL conditions.  I also have a Brinkman off-set grill for BBQ and grilling, but consistent heat is a problem so I don't use it unless I need to.  The Weber Smokey Mountain is affordable and it is an excellent choice for most BBQ and smoking.  I recommend the WSM.  If you really want to be good, then make an investment in a Big Green Egg.  Regardless of what you pick, having good control of your heat is the key.


----------



## woundedyak (Dec 2, 2011)

Kettle for the win! I think it would be safe to say that 90% of the people on this site, cut their teeth on the kettle. Once you master the kettle, Everything else is secondary. I have bought many new smokers and cookers since my first love affair with the kettle. But for some reason, I always go back to her to remind me were I came from!


----------



## pray4bigb (Apr 8, 2013)

I just bought one how did you seal it up?


----------



## magslam (Apr 8, 2013)

Seems like a no brainer: Weber.


----------



## huntnfool (Apr 8, 2013)

I've got both...and sometimes use them both at the same time if I've got a lot to grill. I like the extra room the CG gives you and the cast iron grates. I've used a Weber for decades, but I think the CG is more versatile. Hard to go wrong with either one...


----------



## sskyking (Apr 8, 2013)

As you can see, it's close to unanimous.  My next one is going to be a return to Weber as I'm on my fourth other "heavier" grill since I first replaced my Weber about 15 years ago.  The best of the replacements was a Kingsford branded oval kettle that was made of the same type of enameled metal as the weber and the cooking chamber outlasted the wood shelves & handle as well as the metal legs.  The other two were "heavier guage" metal, but had to be replaced because they rusted out and the charcoal trays burned through.  One thing I've noticed about Char-Griller and the like is the lack of available parts for most after the first year or two.  Even my trusty Bandera is an endangered species anymore, (so I keep it in the garage unless actually smoking)  That's never been a problem with Weber and I kept mine outside in the weather without issue for over 12 years!  What I do have to do with the next Weber is break down and shell out the extra money for the rotisserie ring.  Not because I want the rotisserie, but because it raises the kettle lid enough to take a whole turkey and I've been grilling our turkeys for over 10 years.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 8, 2013)

Pray4bigb said:


> I just bought one how did you seal it up?


You should start a new thread and ask this question IMHO


magslam said:


> Seems like a no brainer: Weber.


Except to those of us that own both
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







HuntnFool said:


> I've got both...and sometimes use them both at the same time if I've got a lot to grill. I like the extra room the CG gives you and the cast iron grates. I've used a Weber for decades, but I think the CG is more versatile. Hard to go wrong with either one...


the kettle is pretty versatile, too.


sskyking said:


> As you can see, it's close to unanimous.  My next one is going to be a return to Weber as I'm on my fourth other "heavier" grill since I first replaced my Weber about 15 years ago.  The best of the replacements was a Kingsford branded oval kettle that was made of the same type of enameled metal as the weber and the cooking chamber outlasted the wood shelves & handle as well as the metal legs.  The other two were "heavier guage" metal, but had to be replaced because they rusted out and the charcoal trays burned through.  One thing I've noticed about Char-Griller and the like is the lack of available parts for most after the first year or two.  Even my trusty Bandera is an endangered species anymore, (so I keep it in the garage unless actually smoking)  That's never been a problem with Weber and I kept mine outside in the weather without issue for over 12 years!  What I do have to do with the next Weber is break down and shell out the extra money for the rotisserie ring.  Not because I want the rotisserie, but because it raises the kettle lid enough to take a whole turkey and I've been grilling our turkeys for over 10 years.


One of the things I love about this site is that 16-18 months or maybe even a couple years can go by and lo and behold some one resurrects an old thread such as this one, which BTW has been resurrected twice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, not that I find that fact particularly disturbing. What I do find to be mildly disturbing is the OP's screen name, come on now, what was he thinking(or thinking with)?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Weber is a great choice. Can't go wrong....


----------



## comosmoker (Apr 9, 2013)

Weber!!!  Weber!!!  Weber!!!  I have the 22.5" and an offset firebox smoker.  Everything can be done on the Weber.  I bought my smoker this year and not because my Weber died.  But when it does, I will get another one.  Can't go wrong with it!!!


----------



## imjesse1 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a 22.5 weber from 1986!


----------



## scootermagoo (Apr 9, 2013)

I have both.  Speaking from experience, I would get the Weber.  You can't beat them for grilling.  They are so airtight, when done grilling, you can save the coals.  Not going to happen on the CG, way to many air leaks.  I use the CG for BBQ and only BBQ.  I was pulling double duty on the CG for a while, but I was tired of burning off the seasoning when I grilled with it.


----------



## gingerweigel (Apr 10, 2013)

:)  I'm probably a little biased, but I only use Weber products. My kettle is a Weber, my gas grill is a Weber Genesis, and my smoker is a Weber Smokey Mountain.  You just can't go wrong with a Weber product.


----------



## bmoman (Apr 10, 2013)

Weber.


----------



## sskyking (Apr 10, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> ...They are so airtight, when done grilling, you can save the coals...


I'd forgotten that little detail, thanks for reminding me.  One tip for those who do this though... don't forget to shake/blow off the ashes and dump before reusing the saved coals.  If not, they won't burn as well.


----------



## videomaker2000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Weber.  I purchased my Weber Genesis Gold Gas Grill over 10 years ago. It finally developed a small hole in the bottom case.  They sent the part followed by two tech's who replaced it at no charge.  I'm a Weber "Customer For Life".

Pete


----------



## jfoote (Apr 10, 2013)

I have had my Chargriller for a little over a year now.  I bought it thinking I could smoke/grill with the same equipment.  The main chamber needs quite a few mods to use effectively as a smoker that need to be reversed if you are going to use it as a grill.  It isn't the end of the world, but it is not convenient.  On the positive side you can use the SFB as a grill with no effort at all.  You will not have any temperature control other than the damper.  You can grill quite a bit on it, but you need to make sure your temp is good before you throw the food on.  The only other complaint I have is that you really need to use wood to smoke with.  Charcoal works well if the weather is perfect, but the amount of charcoal skyrockets if it is just a little windy.  Wood is pretty well free around here, so that is what I normally use. 

In summary, I would recommend this unit, but if you want a grill, get the Weber.  If you want to smoke primarily get the Chargriller and use the SFB as your grill.   If you want a smoker that you can use in pretty much any weather condition go with electric or propane smokers.

Happy Grilling Season Everyone!

Jake


----------



## rmaduzia (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Weber. I've had every Weber they make from a Smokey Joe to a 22 1/2" with the rotisserie accessory. Fantastic. They didn't wear out, I gave them away.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 11, 2013)

jfoote said:


> I have had my Chargriller for a little over a year now.  I bought it thinking I could smoke/grill with the same equipment.  The main chamber needs quite a few mods to use effectively as a smoker that need to be reversed if you are going to use it as a grill.  It isn't the end of the world, but it is not convenient.  On the positive side you can use the SFB as a grill with no effort at all.  You will not have any temperature control other than the damper.  You can grill quite a bit on it, but you need to make sure your temp is good before you throw the food on.  The only other complaint I have is that you really need to use wood to smoke with.  Charcoal works well if the weather is perfect, but the amount of charcoal skyrockets if it is just a little windy.  Wood is pretty well free around here, so that is what I normally use.
> 
> In summary, I would recommend this unit, but if you want a grill, get the Weber.  If you want to smoke primarily get the Chargriller and use the SFB as your grill.   If you want a smoker that you can use in pretty much any weather condition go with electric or propane smokers.
> 
> ...


As a CharGriller owner and user for the past five years I disagree with almost everything in your post. The CG can be used as a BBQ smoker effectively with no modifications at all if you are willing to learn how to use the heat zones to your advantage and are willing to tend the fire, which BTW you will have to do with any stick burning offset. All the modifications done to the CG in the name of regulating temperature in the cooking chamber are IMHO just attempts to get the CG to perform like a "set and forget" cooker, like the oven in your kitchen. Where's the fun in that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?

You are correct in stating that you should use wood to cook with in the CG, but if, like me, you get the wood for free why are you complaining?

I have BBQed in the wind, snow, cold and heat on my deliberately unmodified CharGriller with success and will continue to do so. And if I want to grill steaks on it all I need do is start a fire in the main chamber and grill to my hearts content.


----------



## jfoote (Apr 11, 2013)

Cliff,

Maybe my post came off more negative than I intended.  I did say that I would recommend it though in my defense if he primarily wants a smoker.  You are right, all of the mods i have completed are intended for temperature regulation.  I believe that most people would agree that this is important for consistently good results.  I think this is important for me, as a fellow beginner, and they take time to disassemble if you want to use the "big" grill.  

I have also cooked in hot/cold weather in the unit.  The amount of fuel varies some with temperature but not a great deal.  My main complaint is the wind.  I think this is just basic science, the size of the firebox acts like a giant heat sink and requires the blazes of hell to maintain 225.  That is why I warned him about needing to use wood.  Like I said to me it is free, but if you had to buy it, you could spend some money. You could counteract this with a insulator of some kind, but then again you are modding, which takes time to disassemble if you want to use the big grill.  I have seen when the wind is blowing perpendicular to inlet damper the airflow switch directions.  We are talking +15 mph wind for this to happen.  You could avoid this with planning and watching the weather.

I still stand by my recommendation.

If you want a grill = Weber

Smoker = CharGriller with SFB

If your on the fence buy both, because more is always better.


----------



## more ice (Apr 13, 2013)

C G is crap so if you buy it get 2. you will need it in a few months.


----------



## more ice (Apr 13, 2013)

Im a owner of both. My CG just holds my wood out of the weather as it rusts away...I like a good rust flavor on my smoking wood lol.


----------



## jpsciacca (Apr 13, 2013)

I suggest the Weber.

For the same reasons that most people here have already stated.  The larger Kettle is a great option.  I started out with the 18.5 for just me and my wife.  It was always enough for us, but I picked up a 22.5 at wal-mart last year when all their outdoor stuff went on sale.  If you scout it out you can get a pretty good deal.  I got the 22.5" Weber silver for 19.99.  I really would love to get that same kind of deal on one of those bigger kettles.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 13, 2013)

jfoote said:


> Cliff,
> 
> Maybe my post came off more negative than I intended.  I did say that I would recommend it though in my defense if he primarily wants a smoker.  You are right, all of the mods i have completed are intended for temperature regulation.  I believe that most people would agree that this is important for consistently good results.  I think this is important for me, as a fellow beginner, and they take time to disassemble if you want to use the "big" grill.
> 
> ...


I was not offended by your post, if that's what you mean.

As to the problem with wind, all charcoal or stickburners have this problem to one degree or another. I always make sure that the wind is blowing toward the air intake on the firebox. If it is blowing in the opposite direction it enters thru the exhaust stack and cuts down the fire. If this is what you are experiencing then turn your CG so that the firebox intakes are facing the wind direction. I remember one cook where I turned mine twice to counteract the wind.


----------



## vecchiobob (Apr 13, 2013)

Weber
i have mine for ten years.


----------



## smokerdude (Apr 13, 2013)

I've never had a Weber, but I've only heard good things about them. I would get the Weber and just indirect when you want to smoke. You won't be feeding an army with it, but I have never been impressed with the CG. I have a grill and two smokers...when I smoke, I smoke. When I grill, I grill. I often have all three going because of the number of people and entrees I'm pulling together at the same time. Good luck, go with the Weber.


----------



## ratboy5000 (Apr 14, 2013)

shlongstar said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> I decided to get a charcoal grill for grilling, not smoking/barbecuing.
> ...


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 14, 2013)

Ratboy5000 said:


>


You made no comment.

Or perhaps you meant to say that the initial post in this thread was made on 11 January 2010 and the OP actually bought his Weber OTG 4 days later? And then you realized that everyone was encouraged to keep going after this tread was resurrected 2 years later(and again this year)?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And that I am as guilty as anyone else in keeping this one alive?


----------



## ratboy5000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ratboy5000 said:


>


I have a Chat Griller Duo Pro with a fire box and I love it, I can have smoke flavor with a slow cook and still grill up other food with the gas. the start up was spendy but the bragging rites with this huge caddie bbq is wonderful.. I hope this helps..


----------



## ratboy5000 (Apr 14, 2013)

I had no idea.. I just recived this posting on my phone. I tried to respond and my so called smart phone freaked out and sent nothing.. lol..

happy Q'ing


----------



## nmaust (Nov 11, 2013)

I just replaced my CG Duo with SFB with a model with the same setup from Pits by JJ.  It was pretty pricey, but I'll have this thing forever since it's made of 1/4" thick metal.  The smoker portion has performed better than i hoped, but I had one issue with the propane side pulling too much air resulting in a dangerous flame.  Three days after I emailed their President, Jose, he came to my house in Dallas (he's based in Boston) and fixed it himself.  He's a class act, and I would refer anyone looking for a quality pit to him.


----------



## spartacus1239 (Nov 12, 2013)

Weber all the way!  Worth every penny!


----------



## dumasbro2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Caution!!!!!! Be careful about getting a Weber kettle. That's what I started with and now I have a 22 1/2 silver, gold, and premier. Q150, and a 22 1/2 WSM. :-)


----------



## spartacus1239 (Nov 13, 2013)

I agree!... the Weber 22.5 kettle is AWESOME!!!  Especially like the rotisserie, hands down my favorite attachment.  I have the 18.5 WSM...  Now wish it was the 22.5 so I could use the Rotisserie on it too.


----------



## steve carpenter (Nov 13, 2013)

I've had both.  I prefer the Weber.  Even though I had more room on the Char-Griller.  The temperature was harder to control and it was much more work to clean the char-griller when I was done.  When I use the weber, I just close the vents and the fire shuts off within a half hour.  The next day I just pull out my old charcoal for the chimney and all the ash and small pieces fall though the bottom vent when I open and close it.  The Char-grill I had to lift out the basket and dump it, which made a dust cloud and bush out the chamber.


----------



## guinjames (Nov 14, 2013)

I think Char- Grill makes a metal kamado style - worth checking out.


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 5, 2013)

BIGGER is better   :)
http://s435.photobucket.com/user/gomez56/media/Smokinpics2013LakeShawnee033.jpg.html

This is a 22.5" lid inside the Ranch Kettle: 
http://s435.photobucket.com/user/gomez56/media/20131015_220417.jpg.html

I know, the OP bought his a long time ago but I just couldn't help but brag a little


----------



## magslam (Dec 6, 2013)

shlongstar said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I decided to get a charcoal grill for grilling, not smoking/barbecuing.
> 
> ...


No brainer: Weber


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 6, 2013)

I have had many charcoal grills. Broke down earlier this year and bought a 22.5 weber otg kettle and cant ever imagine grilling on any thing but my kettle now. For smokes I love my wsm.


----------



## the smoker dunn (Dec 7, 2013)

Using a BBQ Galores Captain Cook for 9 years now.  Love it.  I would get a Weber next time only because want to try something new.
The Smokin Dunn


----------



## daricksta (Dec 7, 2013)

rdwhahb said:


> I have had many charcoal grills. Broke down earlier this year and bought a 22.5 weber otg kettle and cant ever imagine grilling on any thing but my kettle now. For smokes I love my wsm.


I've owned two 22.5 Weber OTS Kettle grills over the past 25 years. I had to replace the first one because of what I thought was peeling paint inside the lid and kettle but subsequent reading--AFTER I gave the old one away and bought a new one--said it was just carbon buildup.

Anyway, I've had my current one for about three years and won't grill with anything else. I've done some smoking by adding soaked wood chips to the charcoal but typically it's straight grilling. The newer ones don't come with the hinged cooking grate sections like my original one did so I bought the hinged grate on sale last summer. I then found a recipe that called for two-tier grilling and I was set.

I love the Weber kettle grill; we've been backyard buddies for a long time. For smoking I've got a Masterbuilt 30" electric smokehouse. Both of these were tremendous values for someone like me who's content to remain just a family 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






backyard griller and BBQer


----------



## mikebham (Dec 7, 2013)

Can't beat a weber. I got a new one last fall. My old one was 14 years old.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 7, 2013)

MikeBham said:


> Can't beat a weber. I got a new one last fall. My old one was 14 years old.



Yep!  I used to think that all the praise given to the Weber kettles was just hype.  T'aint so!  I got one off CL a couple years ago and use it every time I cook outside.  It's versatility may not be endless but I doubt that I will ever find all its uses.  

I was a gas grill user for a few years but was never happy with any of them - from low end to high end Dukanes.  Having to light charcoal - think petroleum lighter fluid - put me off, too.  That was until I finally bought a good Weber charcoal starter chimney.  I used wadded newspapers for a while but got tired of the paper ashes and soot.  Then I came across a soda can alcohol stove on the Internet and made a few of them.  Now I set the alcohol stove on the Weber grate with an ounce of alcohol which I light with a propane lighter.  I then place the chimney of briquettes over the alcohol stove and I have a red hot set of coals in minutes.  No petroleum lighter to remember to buy and no newspaper ash.  Oh, and BTW, I buy gallons of alcohol for $5.  You can use either isopropyl or denatured alcohol, whichever you find that is most available and cheapest.


----------



## socal (Dec 7, 2013)

Get the Weber.  I own a Weber charcoal, Weber Genesis gas grill and a WSM.  Why?  One word: Quality.  Weber are the best built grills.  They hold in the heat like no others and they won't rust out like most grills.  Happy grilling with whatever you choose.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 7, 2013)

I did not read thru the entire post but would add Weber's 10 yr warranty and EXCELLENT customer service.


----------



## japanfan (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a char-griller with the firebox and love.  I have done all types of meat.  The best I have done is the Killer Kanadian bacon on it.  I see alot of votes for Weber here I have never used one so I can not compare,  but I have used lots of other smokers from electric, gas and Charcoal and the Char-Griller is the best I have ever used.


----------



## luv2qandgrill (Dec 8, 2013)

Dang, you can walk into any grocery store and pick up tri-tips but here in Texas I can only find them in Costco.  Love Texas but one more reason to miss Southern Cal.  Hope those tri-tips come out great!


----------



## nmaust (Dec 8, 2013)

@luv2qandgrill: What part of Texas are you in?  I'm up north in Frisco & get them at Matador Meat & Wine in Plano.  I think they're Certified Angus.


----------



## luv2qandgrill (Dec 9, 2013)

We live about 40 miles northwest of Houston between Tomball and Magnolia.  I found it at the HEB Central Market in Houston as well as Austin but the price was outrageous.  Our local HEB doesn't carry it because it is not very popular in Texas as brisket is.  Costco sells it for almost $6 a pound so we don't buy it too often, only when we want to reminisce about better weather.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 9, 2013)

luv2qandgrill said:


> Dang, you can walk into any grocery store and pick up tri-tips but here in Texas I can only find them in Costco.  Love Texas but one more reason to miss Southern Cal.  Hope those tri-tips come out great!



I find them at our local HEB.  Ask at the butcher counter.  They seem to sell out pretty fast but the butcher can tell you when they expect the next truck.

I buy them for about the same as flank steak per pound.

HTH


----------



## timberjet (Dec 9, 2013)

shlongstar said:


> Heck yeah, I ended up getting the Weber 22.5" Gold. It's beautiful. Hopefully gonna do my first tri-tip or steaks on it tonight or this weekend.
> 
> Can't wait. I'll try to do QView or "GrillView" if possible. :)


good choice. I have the performer and absolutely love it in every way possible. well, except for the digital timer that comes with it. dang thing has no off button. who designs electronics that you can't turn off???


----------



## jpalamar (Dec 9, 2013)

I always thought Weber was over priced until I used one... my Weber summit platinum D6 is 7 years old, used yearly and uncovered... only thing I had to do is replace the burners and flavor bars.  Everything else is virtually brand new.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 9, 2013)

Gomez93 said:


> BIGGER is better :)
> http://s435.photobucket.com/user/gomez56/media/Smokinpics2013LakeShawnee033.jpg.html
> 
> This is a 22.5" lid inside the Ranch Kettle:
> ...


I want one!


----------



## jweller (Dec 11, 2013)

Gomez93 said:


> BIGGER is better :)
> http://s435.photobucket.com/user/gomez56/media/Smokinpics2013LakeShawnee033.jpg.html
> 
> This is a 22.5" lid inside the Ranch Kettle:
> ...


I've looked at those. Is it reasonable to fire it up and just cook something small, like 2 or 3 steaks or chicken breasts? My CG is done, and I'm going to replace it, but the one thing that I love about it, is the ability to throw a spatchcocked chicken on it and cook it indirect. I do the same thing with corn on the cob.  I just don't see the 22in Weber being big enough to do that.

Edit: HOLY CRAP! Those cost $1300!  I've got running cars that didn't cost that much. I guess I'm not considering buying one.


----------



## dumasbro2 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have done two chickens upright (beer can style) indirect on a Weber 22 1/2.  A spatchcock chicken shouldn't be an issue either.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2013)

jweller said:


> I've looked at those. Is it reasonable to fire it up and just cook something small, like 2 or 3 steaks or chicken breasts? My CG is done, and I'm going to replace it, but the one thing that I love about it, is the ability to throw a spatchcocked chicken on it and cook it indirect. I do the same thing with corn on the cob.  I just don't see the 22in Weber being big enough to do that.


I am going to just say you probably could. Weber has these great little half moon shaped charcoal baskets or I suppose you could make your own out of expanded metal. I have a 22.5 inch performer which came with them. It is really miserly on charcoal and I can even get close to 500 degrees when the weather is 10 degrees out. The design is very efficient. I would suppose It would just take longer to heat up being so freakin huge. I can fit 2 spatchcocked chickens on mine and always do my corn on the cob in the husk over direct. They also have a hover grill you can get that adds a second level although it is probably around 18 inches due to the domed lid. The great thing about them is when you are done cooking you can shut the air down and they go out almost immediately saving charcoal and wood for next time. I just did a couple of stuffed burgers and a dozen ABT's the last night when it was 5 degrees out with 8 coals of kingsford and 2 chunks of cherry. Weber kicks butt and next summer I am going to either build a mini or buy the mini wsm for little stuff even though I can do it all with my kettle. Tonight I am going to do chicago deep dish pizza in cast iron on it.


----------



## snakebyte (Dec 11, 2013)

I got a CG Pro with SFB this past summer, have modded it per the info on this board, and I am immensely happy with my buy. The price was great, I love that I have a choice of burning a few steaks or some Brat's for a quick dinner, and then if I want to smoke, then I can do that also (and one two or three occasions have done both at the same time. I will say I am a beginner smoker, but I've done several Briskets, Ribs, two Turkeys, some fish, chicken, some shoulders, etc, and all have turned out no worse than great, and as I;ve gotten better, I've gotten praises from the spousal unit like "that was the best ribs I've ever had". 

Not bad for a sub-$200 investment (even after adding cost of mods). I'm even thinking of investing in one of those fancy-schmancy Wifi fan controllers to simplify my long smokes, and so it's more of a "fire-and-forget" deal. Overall though, I love my CG Pro. Can't speak towards to the weber, but I'd buy the CG again in a second.

My 2 cents for what its worth. :)


----------



## jweller (Dec 11, 2013)

I've got 2 CharGrillers. One I've had for ages and use as a grill. It is hanging on by a thread. The other is a Outlaw with SFB that I modified to be reverse flow. I loved it, even did a couple of pigs on it, (small ones) until the SFB rusted and fell off. I'm in process of building a reverse flow smoker from a tank right now, so I really just need a pure grill.

It is absolutely a great way to spend $200. I don't have a bad word to say about them.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 11, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Yep! I used to think that all the praise given to the Weber kettles was just hype. T'aint so! I got one off CL a couple years ago and use it every time I cook outside. It's versatility may not be endless but I doubt that I will ever find all its uses.
> 
> I was a gas grill user for a few years but was never happy with any of them - from low end to high end Dukanes. Having to light charcoal - think petroleum lighter fluid - put me off, too. That was until I finally bought a good Weber charcoal starter chimney. I used wadded newspapers for a while but got tired of the paper ashes and soot. Then I came across a soda can alcohol stove on the Internet and made a few of them. Now I set the alcohol stove on the Weber grate with an ounce of alcohol which I light with a propane lighter. I then place the chimney of briquettes over the alcohol stove and I have a red hot set of coals in minutes. No petroleum lighter to remember to buy and no newspaper ash. Oh, and BTW, I buy gallons of alcohol for $5. You can use either isopropyl or denatured alcohol, whichever you find that is most available and cheapest.


You know what I think is a safer but not necessarily a cheaper alternative to lighting the coals? Weber's paraffin cubes, $3.29 for a 24-pack at Lowes or on Amazon. Just place one cube under the starter chimney (which I wish I had bought YEARS ago) and that's all you need. It's great for lighting charcoal, lump charcoal, wood chunks, No alcohol or propane lighters needed. I save my propane torch for lighting my A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker when I'm using my Masterbuilt 20" Electric Smokehouse.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 11, 2013)

timberjet said:


> good choice. I have the performer and absolutely love it in every way possible. well, except for the digital timer that comes with it. dang thing has no off button. who designs electronics that you can't turn off???


I would love to have bought the Gold for the hinged cooking grate and the closed ash catcher. My budget only allowed me the $70 the 22.5" One Touch Silver cost me on sale several years ago. This past year I bought the hinged cooking grate on sale. Still gotta deal with the open ash catcher but that's a minor inconvenience considering the money I saved by not buying the Gold.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 12, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> You know what I think is a safer but not necessarily a cheaper alternative to lighting the coals? Weber's paraffin cubes, $3.29 for a 24-pack at Lowes or on Amazon. Just place one cube under the starter chimney (which I wish I had bought YEARS ago) and that's all you need. It's great for lighting charcoal, lump charcoal, wood chunks, No alcohol or propane lighters needed. I save my propane torch for lighting my A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker when I'm using my Masterbuilt 20" Electric Smokehouse.


You are probably correct Ricksta!  But I'm a cheap sob.  My alcohol stoves are made from cast off soda cans and I buy isopropyl alcohol by the gallon for about $5.00.  I use it at the rate of about a quarter cup per chimney light.  The propane lighter is one of those disposable things you get in multipaks.  We use them to light citronella candles in the summer and my bride uses them to light candles indoors.  I don't use my propane torch except to light AMNPS pellets.  I could probably get a bad burn from the alcohol if I were careless, but I use so little of it that it's doubtful that it could do much real harm.  Did I say I was cheap?


----------



## iasmoker14 (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Weber.  I have had mine for several years now and love it.  For small smokes invest $60.00 in a Weber Smokenator.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 12, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> You are probably correct Ricksta!  But I'm a cheap sob.  My alcohol stoves are made from cast off soda cans and I buy isopropyl alcohol by the gallon for about $5.00.  I use it at the rate of about a quarter cup per chimney light.  The propane lighter is one of those disposable things you get in multipaks.  We use them to light citronella candles in the summer and my bride uses them to light candles indoors.  I don't use my propane torch except to light AMNPS pellets.  I could probably get a bad burn from the alcohol if I were careless, but I use so little of it that it's doubtful that it could do much real harm.  Did I say I was cheap?


Rabbit--at least you believe in truth in advertising--you ARE cheap. (Just re-read this last line. I really didn't mean it in an insulting way, more tongue-in-cheek. Probably adding a smiley after it would have helped.)

I read "propane lighter" but I thought those cheap BIC and Scripto things ran on butane. I also use those to light the paraffin cubes in my charcoal chimney. The propane torch is exclusively for the AMNPS. So...you're really cheap?


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 13, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> Rabbit--at least you believe in truth in advertising--you ARE cheap.
> 
> I read "propane lighter" but I thought those cheap BIC and Scripto things ran on butane. I also use those to light the paraffin cubes in my charcoal chimney. The propane torch is exclusively for the AMNPS. So...you're really cheap?


Hey, I'm not only CHEAP . . .   I'm also SENILE!

What i called a propane lighter is actually a butane lighter - Bic/Scripto thing with a long nose.

Sliding back into my cave now.


----------



## paintrider (Dec 13, 2013)

Weber hands down. I own two different models and plan to buy a third for my cooking collection.


----------



## banjoe (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm sensing a theme here. Weber seems to be the product of choice, hands down.


----------



## matt22556 (Dec 14, 2013)

Are we really asking that question? Weber every day!!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, that was certainly a fun read!

With charcoal I've only owned Webers over the last 40 years.  Two Little Smokeys, one 18.5" and one 22.5".  I gave one of the Little Smokeys to a daughter who still uses it.  The other disappeared from a camp site.  I still have the 18.5" and 22.5".  The 18.5" is probably 20 years old.  The 22.5" maybe 12-15 years old.  Other than replacing rusty grates occasionally they just go and go.  Great for grillin' and smokin'! (I only use them for smokin' these days).


----------



## meershaum (Dec 19, 2013)

All I can say is that I have the Char-Griller and I really like it.  (I never say "I love it" because it can't love me back.) I use it for both grilling and smoking.  I have the sidebox and it works fine.  That would be my choice.


----------



## wingert (Dec 20, 2013)

I have the weber performer, ,
and this is hands down the best grill I have ever owned.

It is big enough to be versatile. You can use this thing to smoke meat pretty easily. 

I don't know if you've ever checked out www.bbqpitboys.com  but this is the same grill they use in most of their videos. 

I am biased because I own a weber but I can't imagine having anything better.


----------



## electricsmokin (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a weber gas silver two burner have it now 13 years still kickin butt,i'll buy another when it bites the dust.....It has a rotissery half basket  for chickens or ribs,but I use my masterbuilt electric smoker for that stuff now,steaks and burgers on the weber gas grill.


----------



## tprudhomme (Dec 21, 2013)

The Weber Kettle rocks!!!!


----------



## meyer (Dec 21, 2013)

I have several Webers, WSM, charcoal grills, Smokey Joe, Q-200 and Q-300 and never regretted it !!

Go and get at a Weber

See what I have been cooking on www.weberklubben.dk , -  search for Meyer - http://www.weberklubben.dk/Default.aspx?ID=1257&action=ListArticles&BlogID=49

-Meyer


----------



## wolfmanjr8 (Dec 21, 2013)

definitely weber...cant go wrong. Also you can smoke on the weber. last forever.


----------



## magslam (Dec 22, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I would love to have bought the Gold for the hinged cooking grate and the closed ash catcher. My budget only allowed me the $70 the 22.5" One Touch Silver cost me on sale several years ago. This past year I bought the hinged cooking grate on sale. Still gotta deal with the open ash catcher but that's a minor inconvenience considering the money I saved by not buying the Gold.


I;ve read somewhere people converting the OTS into an OTG. The OTS regular price is 99.00 while the OTG 149.00. If you mabage to do the conversion for under 50.00, you're home.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 22, 2013)

magslam said:


> I;ve read somewhere people converting the OTS into an OTG. The OTS regular price is 99.00 while the OTG 149.00. If you mabage to do the conversion for under 50.00, you're home.


Thanks for the idea but I only found ONE place that sells Weber parts put the ash catcher ring, handle and bowl would all add up to almost $50 without tax and shipping included.  Don't know how they sell those because the Weber site doesn't list those parts separately at all. Looks like I'll be sticking with out I have.


----------



## magslam (Dec 22, 2013)

The OTS is a great kettle; only minus is the ash catcher. Get a can sit on top of your ash tray and as higher as you can have it close to the kettle and you'll be fine.


----------



## q-in (Feb 8, 2014)

chargriller fan here.Cast iron grates,hinged lid,lots of space.Mines around 15 years old now,and still going strong.

The side firebox was the worst thing i did to mine.but it is a great grill.


----------



## charlieg (Feb 9, 2014)

Please get a Weber. You wont be sorry. I decided ONE time to buy an off brand. Major Mistake.


----------



## dagresta (Feb 10, 2014)

Weber grill never can go wrong! Available parts they last a long time with care.


----------



## jack jenkins (Feb 10, 2014)

shlongstar said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> I decided to get a charcoal grill for grilling, not smoking/barbecuing.
> ...


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 10, 2014)

Holy cow. I originally posted the question over 4 years ago and I'm still getting replies!

Haven't been to the forum in a long time, but I kept getting emails about all the replies haha. 

Anyways I did get a weber 4 years ago and love it. Along with my weber genesis and weber smokey mountain... Haha


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread will still be going in 20 years and we'll all still be using the same Webers! We'll all need walkers and blend our briskets into little pieces so we don't have to chew them, but the Weber will work like a charm!


----------



## timberjet (Feb 11, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> This thread will still be going in 20 years and we'll all still be using the same Webers! We'll all need walkers and blend our briskets into little pieces so we don't have to chew them, but the Weber will work like a charm!


Yes, yes what he said. hahaha...


----------



## magslam (Feb 11, 2014)

timberjet said:


> Yes, yes what he said. hahaha...


LOL!!!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Weber = Cadillac

CG = Ford

REC TEC = Mercedes Benz

I've owned them all and enjoyed all three. The REC TEC is a pellet smoker/grill so it is a different animal.

My humble opinion...RTB..


----------



## magslam (Feb 12, 2014)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Weber = Cadillac
> 
> CG = Ford
> 
> ...


How you rate the Mercedes vs Cadillac?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Feb 12, 2014)

RE TEC has all stainless steel grates, burner, difusser, drip pan bull horns and even the bolts! Larger pit, holds more food. Can be uses as a smoker or a grill. CHECK OUT THERE WEB SITE. Www.Rectecgrills.com. 
RTB


----------



## magslam (Feb 13, 2014)

RTBBQ2 said:


> RE TEC has all stainless steel grates, burner, difusser, drip pan bull horns and even the bolts! Larger pit, holds more food. Can be uses as a smoker or a grill. CHECK OUT THERE WEB SITE. Www.Rectecgrills.com.
> RTB


It sure looks like a Mercedes.


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've only grilled on webers my whole life


----------



## jthneo (Feb 13, 2014)

Definitely Char-Griller. I have one with the fire box & can't imagine not having anything but this kind of set-up. I am cooking something almost every weekend & it is so versatle, so much more than the Weber. I love Webers too but cook way more on my Char-Griller than I was ever abl;e to on any of my 3 Webers.  I still have a weber I use for camping...


----------



## mskerry (Feb 14, 2014)

What is a UDS?


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 14, 2014)

MsKerry said:


> What is a UDS?


*U*gly *D*rum *S*moker


----------



## zosozeppelin (Feb 14, 2014)

Weber is a sure bet, I have a gas grill and a smaller charcoal grill (which I use to smoke smaller cuts of meats)


----------



## peddler (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a BIG stick burner, a rebuilt 1997 weber, a gasser and a UDS.


----------



## magslam (Feb 16, 2014)

ZoSoZeppelin said:


> Weber is a sure bet, I have a gas grill and a smaller charcoal grill (which I use to smoke smaller cuts of meats)


You bet.


----------



## eazybones (Feb 16, 2014)

Well I'll be!! Not seeing the Weber I'd have said the CG Smokin Pro all the way, Guess I need to check out the Weber also..


----------



## eazybones (Feb 16, 2014)

Well I did look at the Weber which I guess would be fine for grilling and easy cleaning, But I prefer the Cast Iron grates of the CG and the add on fire box, but thanks for a different Idea..


----------



## dumasbro2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't let the looks of the Weber grates fool you, they last. I thought the same thing when I got my first kettle, I have maybe 6 years on the original grates and I use it hard, three to 5 nights a week in the summer, once a week in the winter. Although it is now my "traveling " grill now that I have a premier and a WSM. Don't think it's only for grilling either, indirect grilling/smoking is fairly easy to do as well.


----------



## magslam (Feb 17, 2014)

eazybones said:


> Well I did look at the Weber which I guess would be fine for grilling and easy cleaning, But I prefer the Cast Iron grates of the CG and the add on fire box, but thanks for a different Idea..


Your Weber kettle can do some serious smoking also.


----------



## agdrillman55 (Feb 17, 2014)

I currently own a char griller and its a rusty pile of junk, plus it's made in the china. Go Weber, made in the USA. Not sure how long a Weber will last but I would bet longer than 2 years which is how long my char griller lasted before rusting out. Good luck.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 17, 2014)

agdrillman55 said:


> Go Weber, made in the USA. Not sure how long a Weber will last but I would bet longer than 2 years which is how long my char griller lasted before rusting out. Good luck.


I have an 18.5" Weber that is older than I thought.  My wife said we bought it the first year I got out of the Navy, which occurred Dec 31, 1987.  26 year-old Weber!  I've replace the grates several times and the two of the "tabs" that hold the charcoal grate just rusted off in the last month.  It is still used though, both for smoking and grilling (two bone-in ribeye steaks Friday night).  I'd say that's a little longer than 2 years.  I'm going to make it a project and turn it into a WSM.


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Feb 17, 2014)

Weber please! I would not buy char griller.  

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## magslam (Feb 18, 2014)

agdrillman55 said:


> I currently own a char griller and its a rusty pile of junk, plus it's made in the china. Go Weber, made in the USA. Not sure how long a Weber will last but I would bet longer than 2 years which is how long my char griller lasted before rusting out. Good luck.


I agree with everything you posted but one thing; at this time and age, I think Weber are no longer 100% made in the USA. Still, it is the best middle of the road charcoal cooking machine out there. Fairly affordable, and excellent performance.


----------



## dagresta (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a coal Weber kettle pushing 25+years.Also gas grill 20 years old. Both look good and work just fine. I have over the years replaced some parts (which with most MFG grills Parts good luck). If you talk care of it I guess it will last a long time. Oh yes last summer I upgraded my trays and replace one wheel.I still can get parts!


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 24, 2014)

weber is easily the most versatile of any grill....if the 22.5 is too small they have a 27.75 that will compete with any of the more square grates that _look_  bigger...also there is a monster weber that is 44" and can be used in a place of a thin metal char grill any day for smking or grilling


----------



## ratboy5000 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have both the CG duo pro w/ fire box and the Weber 22.5 I like em both. The 22.5 for personal bbq's and the CG for parties and show + the smoke from the pit invites neighbors to come by with more beer and conversation.


----------



## steve k (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had a number of similar good experiences with Weber's warranty service.  They bend over backwards to honor their warranties.  They have covered things several times when things were technically out of the terms of their warranties.  If they ship out a part, it's there within a day or two.  I buy a Weber unless they don't make what I'm looking for. (e.g. a cabinet smoker that holds 100 lbs of kielbasa, for that I went to Cabela's).


----------



## bigjay282 (Feb 24, 2014)

WEBER,cant lose with a kettle. versatile as well,grilling and smoking


----------



## sskyking (Feb 25, 2014)

Whoever said it had to be an "either/or"?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Why not go for both?

Seriously, my last "grill" was a Char-Griller and I did find it to be a bit of a lightweight for my needs, but I try to grill at least once a week and often twice or more.  I'm currently using a Masterbuilt barrel grill for my normal grilling but my Bandera is my pride and joy for smoking.  That puppy stays in my garage for maximum protection between cooks!  I even keep a cheap cast iron Hibachi from Amazon for small cooks when the wife and I want a burger or a couple of kebobs.

I've probably been through a dozen grills and I'll just share what I've learned:

The biggest enemies of charcoal grills are heat and rust.  The heat is inevitable but the rust can be prevented/controlled.

Nothing is worse than allowing wet ashes to sit in the ash pan.  Water soaked ash is basically lye and it eats metal quickly.

As soon as you are done cooking, close all vents to kill the fire (safety) and let everything cool completely and then remove the remaining coals and ash.  I keep a small galvanized bucket with lid for the ashes and only dispose of them after they have spent several days in the closed bucket.

Some have referred to retaining any remaining coals for future use, but I was always disappointed in the heat consistency with reused coals in the chimney and stopped doing it years ago.  I'd rather waste fuel than meat!

I prefer curved top grills like kettles or barrels over flat top grills because they shed water more quickly when it rains or snows.

I stopped using covers because they don't really keep the grill dry, but they do get wet and then keep that moisture in direct contact with the metal of the grill.  The fastest rusting grill I've ever owned was an expensive dual-zone Brinkman that had a flat top and was kept under a cover!

If you purchase anything but a Weber, consider ordering a replacement charcoal grate / ash pan immediately, as many brands seem to stop making parts after a season or two, and that is the first part to wear out.  With Char-Griller, you likely won't be able to find one when you need it so stock up to begin with and it will likely double the life of your grill or more!

If you do get rust, hit it with a wire brush or sandpaper and finish with some high-temp grill paint.  It doesn't have to be pretty, just protected.

Bottom line, anyone asking this question will quickly find it to be like asking "blonde, brunette or redhead?"  There is no single answer, it all comes down to personal taste and how you want to use it, each grill/smoker design has its advantages and disadvantages, you simply have to learn what they are and see how they align with what, and how you want to cook.  Whatever you buy, it's just going to be your first, if you are serious about outdoor cooking, you WILL keep learning and upgrading... fortunately, trading in a barrel for a kettle, or vice-versa, is a heck of a lot cheaper and easier, than trading the blonde for the redhead!


----------



## jwiley86 (Mar 21, 2014)

Weber! Why spend extra $50 just to have an option for conversion. Who knows, by the time you want to convert, the grill might not even be working anymore so you end up buying a whole new grill plus the additional $50 bucks that you didn't make use of.


----------



## aussiesmoker14 (Jul 13, 2014)

I was born and raised in the USA and I've been barbecuing for over 25 years but am only now starting to get serious about it.  I've used both the Weber and CharGriller in the past.  I purchased my first Weber over 20 years ago and my first CharGriller about 10 years ago.  Shortly after buying my CharGriller, I ended up moving to Australia and had to leave them both behind.  I was able to find a Weber here in Australia without any problems but it is only recently that I have been able to find a CharGriller.  I purchased my CharGriller 6 months ago and have not looked back.

I admit that I'm a noob at this but would like to share my opinion.  If for no other reason than to encourage additional discussion about the pros and cons of both.

At this point, if I could only have one, I would choose the CharGriller hands down and here are my reasons:

1) I prefer the heavy duty cast iron grill that come with the CharGriller.   When grilling, I admit that much of this is cosmetic.  I can't say why I like the thicker grill, I just do.  For indirect and smoking however I feel that the extra mass acts as an additional heat sink to level out the temperatures.  Also, if I need to add additional fuel on a long cook, it's easier to lift out the grate.

2) I love the ability to raise and lower the coal bed.  This is something that I don't see many people talking about in forums.  They are always talking about regulating temperature solely via the air vents.  When I cook an Ahi steak, I'll start with the coals close to the grill for a minute and then lower the grill for five minutes.  Then when it's time to flip the steak I raise the coals to the highest level for another minute and repeat the process.  For me, an adjustable grill is the best way to make sure you only have to "flip the steak once".

3) I love the extra grill space.  My last Weber was 22.5 inches and for most things this was quite sufficient but it does not compare to the CharGriller.  I could go on and on here, but just having the warming rack allows you to crisp up 8 burger buns while finishing up the burgers.  And indirect cooking is certainly possible in the Weber but it is a little bit cramped whereas I can do a whole indirect chicken on the CharGriller and cook a full plate of veggies on the side as well.  Another thing I do on my CharGriller is pizza.  The CG is wide enough to have two pizza stones so I set up a system where I have one stone on indirect and one on direct.  I start my pizza on the indirect one and finish it off over the direct one.  And basically, this is the best pizza I have ever had in Australia.

4) As far as the Weber being more durable, I can't comment too much on that.  Other than the fact that my last Web rotted out in less than 5 years.  I should say at this point that I don't know for a fact where it was made.  As far as I know, this model could have been made in China.

Having said all of this, the best meal that I have ever cooked was on a Weber.  It was a whole chicken that I cooked for 3 hours indirectly.  It was perfectly smokey, moist, and falling off the bone tender.  The problem is, I have never been able to reproduce that perfect chicken and I have to reiterate, that if we are just talking about grilling, the CG is more versatile.

And lastly, I think that there was something mentioned about needing the firebox to smoke with the CG whereas the Weber could smoke right out of the box.  This is not accurate because you can also smoke using the basic CG model without the firebox.

In conclusion, if I had to choose just one, I'd pick the CG because I feel it is much more flexible than the Web.

I welcome your replies.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 16, 2014)

aussiesmoker14 said:


> I was born and raised in the USA and I've been barbecuing for over 25 years but am only now starting to get serious about it.  I've used both the Weber and CharGriller in the past.  I purchased my first Weber over 20 years ago and my first CharGriller about 10 years ago.  Shortly after buying my CharGriller, I ended up moving to Australia and had to leave them both behind.  I was able to find a Weber here in Australia without any problems but it is only recently that I have been able to find a CharGriller.  I purchased my CharGriller 6 months ago and have not looked back.
> 
> I admit that I'm a noob at this but would like to share my opinion.  If for no other reason than to encourage additional discussion about the pros and cons of both.
> 
> ...


The primary rap against CharGriller I've read is the thinness of the metal which means it doesn't perform up to the standards of more expensive offset smokers. I own and love my Weber 22.5 inch One Touch Silver (just modded it with an enclosed ash catcher and I screwed the legs to the kettle leg sleeves) for grilling. For smoking, I use my Masterbuilt 30-inch electric smoker.  I live in western Washington state and despite our recent three weeks of hot weather we get a fair amount of rain here. Also, my wife runs a home daycare and a big honking smoker couldn't be kept permanently in our fenced-in backyard. Because of that I keep both the Weber and the MES in my garage with covers over each. If I kept a CG or other such huge smoker/grill outside in my backyard it would rust and be rendered useless. I had a 15-year-old Weber One Touch Silver which I loved (wooden handles, hinged cooking grate) but it started to flake inside and I made the mistake of thinking it was the enamel peeling and gave it away. The newer one has the plastic handles and the unhinged cooking grate but I still love using it. For me, charcoal is the only heat source to use for grilling and the Weber is my favorite grill of all time and it can also be used as a smoker. The Masterbuilt has worked out very well and it fits nicely on a handtruck I bought for wheeling between my garage and my backyard. Having separate outdoor cooking equipment for grilling and for smoking works fine for me.


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 16, 2014)

I have Weber and wont buy anything else from now on.

Craig


----------



## shoebe (Jul 16, 2014)

I have had owned 4 weber starting with a 22" kettle in 1977, later added a Smokey Joe, both lost to divorce, not to wear.  I have the performer and a WSM now and would not know what to do without them.


----------



## srv1990 (Jul 16, 2014)

The only thing I own at the moment is a Weber 22.5" and it's what I do all my BBQ'ing and smoking on.  The one and only downside for me is the amount of food that can be done at one time, but it's only occasionally that I have to do a lot, so it's something I can live with.  At some point down the line I'll get a dedicated smoker, but a Weber kettle will forever be by my side!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2014)

We Weber-ites are pretty fanatical about our gear.  Long lasting, dependable, works as designed, and can be cheaply fueled yet still delivers great Q.  Count me as a fanatic.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 16, 2014)

smoke slinger said:


> I have Weber and wont buy anything else from now on.
> 
> Craig





Noboundaries said:


> We Weber-ites are pretty fanatical about our gear. Long lasting, dependable, works as designed, and can be cheaply fueled yet still delivers great Q. Count me as a fanatic.


You will think me weird but I consider my Weber as my grilling partner; it's just Webby and me putting out all this great food. Last year for Father's Day my wife loaded me up with all kinds of grilling accessories and I also bought a few more things. Last night I grilled pizza on a Weber pizza stone. The top looked great but the bottom came out burnt. I'll be readjusting and trying it again because I know I can grill a perfect pizza on my Weber. All those other guys can keep their propane gas grills. Give me my Weber with real charcoal every single time.


----------



## sdnative1964 (Jul 17, 2014)

The versatility and simplicity of the Weber is a thing of beauty. Even if you have other grills/smokers/cookers, a Weber is indispensable. 22.5" in. works for most things and IMHO they WAY overprice the 27". If you get a used 22.5" spend the extra $20 and get the hinged grate at Lowes/Home Depot. The Silver works just fine but I can see the convenience added by the Gold series. Bottom line: a 22.5" One Touch Silver will set you back $90 brand new. How can you go wrong?


----------



## taterman (Jul 17, 2014)

You can't go wrong with a Weber. As for a charcoal smoker, hmmmm. I'd opt for a wood burning smoker myself. I just bought a small one at Walmart for less than $150, just to try it out. I do love my Masterbuilt electric smoker. I bought a Santa Maria grill in, of course, Santa Maria, California last September. I just love it.


----------



## smoking works (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a 22.5" Weber Grill. I've used it as a charcoal griller. I've also used it to smoke ribs and briskets by offsetting the heat. I love my Weber.

Check out Barbecueweb.com on Youtube.

Wishing you well on your selection.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 18, 2014)

sdnative1964 said:


> The versatility and simplicity of the Weber is a thing of beauty. Even if you have other grills/smokers/cookers, a Weber is indispensable. 22.5" in. works for most things and IMHO they WAY overprice the 27". If you get a used 22.5" spend the extra $20 and get the hinged grate at Lowes/Home Depot. The Silver works just fine but I can see the convenience added by the Gold series. Bottom line: a 22.5" One Touch Silver will set you back $90 brand new. How can you go wrong?


I also added the enclosed ash catcher to mine because I was tired of the hassle of removing the ash pan, dumping the ashes, and placing it back on the legs again. I love the greater volume of ash the enclosed ash catcher has but I admit it's even more of a hassle replacing the thing after I dump the ashes out because you've got to line up three different slots to turn it to the proper position. However, it's much better only having to dump ashes after about 5 grilling uses than after every grilling. I also bought a Weber pizza stone  but see no need to buy the Weber Gourmet BBQ System where buying the cooking grate and all the accessories will run into bucks.


----------



## insight3fl (Jul 18, 2014)

Why are people still posting on this thread.????. it is 3 years old and the guy bought the weber on the first page of the thread... this is something I don't like about this forum.....

Thanks


----------



## daricksta (Jul 18, 2014)

insight3fl said:


> Why are people still posting on this thread.????. it is 3 years old and the guy bought the weber on the first page of the thread... this is something I don't like about this forum.....
> 
> Thanks


Guess we're having fun extolling the virtues of Weber charcoal grills.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 18, 2014)

insight3fl said:


> Why are people still posting on this thread.????. it is 3 years old and the guy bought the weber on the first page of the thread... this is something I don't like about this forum.....
> 
> Thanks


This is one of the better ones.

I like to think of it a SMF's favorite sport, resurrecting old threads to post a comment confirming the other comments.

BTW somebody recently uncovered one from 2006, a moldy oldie for sure.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 19, 2014)

insight3fl said:


> Why are people still posting on this thread.????. it is 3 years old and the guy bought the weber on the first page of the thread... this is something I don't like about this forum.....
> 
> Thanks


then don't read it. I actually love this thread.


----------



## insight3fl (Jul 19, 2014)

timberjet said:


> then don't read it. I actually love this thread.


I would not read it if the email that lists "new posts" included the date of the original message and you did not have to open it only to find out it is a thread that is four years old.

Thank you.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 20, 2014)

insight3fl said:


> I would not read it if the email that lists "new posts" included the date of the original message and you did not have to open it only to find out it is a thread that is four years old.
> 
> Thank you.


You can edit your preferences so you don't get those email notifications, just go  to Edit Account Details in the upper right corner of your profile page.


----------



## doc2651 (Jul 20, 2014)

spend extra ,buy for life ,  look into kamado joe  smoker   you will not be disappointed.


----------



## smokinrich (Jul 27, 2014)

Thought I might add a little something. I have a Weber Genesis Silver gas grill, 12 years old. Showing some rust here and there, but still very dependable. I smoked some shoulder chops on it last night for a couple hours, because I didn't feel like tending a fire on my NB smoker, which I've had for 15 years and is starting to peel paint. Planning on doing a little refurbish soon. Contrary to what a lot don't understand, you can definitely add smoke flavor on gas grill. 

Loves me my Weber! And my New Braunfel! After reading some of the restoration stories on this site, and looking at what's out there, I'm keeping it and cleaning it up a bit. I may not grill and smoke as much as some here, but I do put dog years on my equipment. I grill and smoke year round, and thankfully have a covered porch.

And I read every comment here!


----------



## daricksta (Jul 27, 2014)

SmokinRich said:


> Thought I might add a little something. I have a Weber Genesis Silver gas grill, 12 years old. Showing some rust here and there, but still very dependable. I smoked some shoulder chops on it last night for a couple hours, because I didn't feel like tending a fire on my NB smoker, which I've had for 15 years and is starting to peel paint. Planning on doing a little refurbish soon. Contrary to what a lot don't understand, you can definitely add smoke flavor on gas grill.
> 
> Loves me my Weber! And my New Braunfel! After reading some of the restoration stories on this site, and looking at what's out there, I'm keeping it and cleaning it up a bit. I may not grill and smoke as much as some here, but I do put dog years on my equipment. I grill and smoke year round, and thankfully have a covered porch.
> 
> And I read every comment here!


Grill and smoke year round on your covered porch? How I envy you!


----------



## smokinrich (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah Rick, just a roof over things does wonders!


----------



## dgrey (Jul 28, 2014)

this ones 3 years old, I wonder if things have changed alot?!

http://www.statista.com/statistics/271755/us-grill-ownership-by-type-of-grill/


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 28, 2014)

Dgrey, here is a summary of the full report.  Although it appears to focus more on grilling than smoking, I found the PDF of the full report and it seems to lump grills and smokers together.    

http://www.hpba.org/media/barbecue-industry/copy_of_2011-state-of-the-barbecue-industry-report


----------



## bleylife (Oct 3, 2020)

I like bof’em!








						shlongstar
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## forktender (May 7, 2021)

shlongstar said:


> Wow, when posting this I was leaning towards the Char-griller cause I was excited about getting an off-set smoker out of it too... but now I'm leaning towards the Weber.
> 
> I've done a lot of researching too, and that kettle seems like a badass.  Especially cause I might get one off craigslist now for cheap
> 
> ...


I'm going to throw this out there even though it's about $100 more than you want to spend it's also way more grill than either posted above and be ordered through Costco online.
Masterbuilt Smoke Hollow Charcoal Grill can be used as a grill or offset smoker.


----------



## Plinsc (May 20, 2022)

That’s a nice looking grill


----------

